# anyone in local 11?



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

abc1113 said:


> do you know if the drug testing for the apprenticeship is a hair follicle or urine test? the paper says if you do not have sufficient hair for the hair follicle test or sufficient urine for the urine test, your offer will be rescinded.. I'm wondering if its both or one or or the other?


What's the difference? You need to find a way to cheat on it?


----------



## abc1113 (Oct 17, 2015)

no I'm clean. I'm just wondering which one they do. i hear hair tests can go back a year or so


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

abc1113 said:


> no I'm clean. I'm just wondering which one they do. i hear hair tests can go back a year or so


So.....you're clean, but you weren't in the last year?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Hair tests are bullshît and I think it's an invasion of privacy. If a company chooses to use the hair follicle test they should relay that information in the job posting so qualified people who may have been exposed to marijuana in the last year don't waste their time with the application process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EM1 (Oct 25, 2014)

If you shave your head they can always pluck some from your ballzac. Hair is hair.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

They use the hair follicle test now. Thanks to you.


----------

